# Spot Treating Termites ?



## Jim Ignatowski (Dec 20, 2011)

Can someone recommend a product that I can use on existing wood that would prevent further termite damage and deter future attacks? 

I have a support beam that has some damage and I'm unable to determine whether it's active or old. I contacted a few professional exterminators to provide their opinion, but they haven't provided a definitive answer. They simply suggest that I purchase a Sentricom system. 

To be cautious, I would like to treat some of the existing support beams in an effort to prevent a further damage to the area. 

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

boracare something with borate in it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/timbor.htm

Sentracon is a total rip off!!
If you even think you have have active termites you really need to be doing a full chemical treatment. There going to be drilling into any slabs, block voids, using a long rod to shoot product into the ground around the footings, ECT.
A spot treatment will do nothing but cause them to find a differant area to gain entry to.


----------



## Jim Ignatowski (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The house was treated with Chlordane at some point, I can see the drill holes around the foundation. I'm in the process of gutting the basement and this area was hidden when the home was inspected. I'm hoping it's old damage that was never repaired or cleaned up. Several people advised that if it's an active infestation, I'll know for certain in the Spring. Do you agree with that? 

Thanks for the advice on Timbor. Do you know if it's effective on wood that's already been damaged. Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's only going to kill the ones that are working toward the surface of the wood.
Chlordane was outlawed many many years ago. If some DIY applyed it more then likly they just tryed poring it around, not injecting it.


----------



## Jim Ignatowski (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the chlordane treatment was done professionally. I see drill holes around the basement floor and the concrete around the outside of the house. Knowing the previous owner of this house, there's no way they did that themselves. I'm not planning on trying to deal with termites on my own, If I have an issue, I'll get it professionally treated. This particular area though is supporting a fireplace hearth and I can't afford to have it damaged, so I want to spot treat the headers which have some old damage (I think it's old). 

Do you agree that if this is an active infestation that I'll know during the spring? Thanks again.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not really, while it's true that's when the queen may or may not start producing swarmers, but you may never see them. 
A lot depends on what type termites they are.
Some live in the house full time and never have to leave the house.
Other have nest outside the house and could be 50 ft. away when they start swarning.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It also depends on what type of termites you have. In my area, spot treatment is effective if you don't have a bigger problem.

My house was tented in 2000....since then I have found only one spot where there was active termites (their left overs looks like saw dust)...I soaked the spot with a diluted mixture of Cyfluthrin...vac'd up the tail tail signs....check back a few weeks later....nothing.

Now, like Joe said, they could have moved on to another spot....but then again, I soaked everything in the area.

But I'm also the type that is constantly in the attic looking for evidence....Most the attic is floored so it's easy to spot....

With that said.....as soon as the outside is wrapped....we are going to tent the whole structure before we drywall the addition. We had a pretty good termite swarm last year....I think I got any critters that were trying to find a new home (I sprayed down the whole section of exposed framing)....but I'm not taking chances....


----------



## Jim Ignatowski (Dec 20, 2011)

I also noticed the "saw dust" like remnants on several of my floor joists and headers. I vacuumed it up and have been observing the area for new evidence of damage. Any idea how long it would take to see new evidence? Most of the mud tubes were hard and crusty, not sandy ... This is why I'm hoping it's old activity.


----------

